# Alternative zu openrdate

## Erdie

Moin moin,

openrdate soll wegen Sicherheitsmängeln entfernt werden. Was kann man stattdessen verwenden?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mike155

Ich kenne openrdate nicht. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Du Datum und Zeit von einer anderen Maschine holen und auf Deiner Maschine setzen willst?

Wenn Du Systemd auf einem Arbeitsplatzrechner verwendest, könntest systemd-timesyncd verwenden (man systemd-timesyncd, /etc/systemd./timesyncd.conf)

Bei Servern und auf Maschinen, auf denen es wichtig ist, dass die Zeit zuverlässig stimmt, ist net-misc/ntp das Programm der Wahl (man ntpd, man ntpdate, /etc/ntpd.conf)

----------

## misterjack

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Bei Servern und auf Maschinen, auf denen es wichtig ist, dass die Zeit zuverlässig stimmt, ist net-misc/ntp das Programm der Wahl (man ntpd, man ntpdate, /etc/ntpd.conf)

 

Ich bevorzuge net-misc/openntpd, da dessen Dämon im Gegensatz zu net-misc/ntp nämlich keine Ports unnötigerweise aufmacht.

----------

## l3u

openntpd läuft auf allen meinen Rechnern seitdem ich Linux nutze. Also gut 15 Jahre.

----------

## Erdie

Danke!

----------

## schmidicom

Nur so der Vollständigkeit halber, es gäbe auch noch "net-misc/chrony".

Die haben auch eine nette Vergleichsseite:

https://chrony.tuxfamily.org/comparison.html

----------

